# More fireworks...



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Took the kids and the camera (EOS 400D) to a firework show tonight at Lechlade. I took a mini-tripod but there was nowhere to rest it and certainly no room for a proper tripod, so all pics were by hand and unfortunately i couldn't avoid a little camera shake with the slow shutter speeds.

Was my first attempt at photos of this kind with a DSLR, so C&C from the knowledgeable more than welcome.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Fantastic pictures!


----------



## ric type r (May 16, 2007)

Nice pics, 400D Rules. :thumb: Will post some of mine when i get time, My bed is calling.


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

I think you've done a pretty good job of it myself Shiny, can't really offer any advice only a well done, very nice shots.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Good captures without the tripod, 1st pic:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

wow, they are very good!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I like 'em - the 1st one looks kinda spooky :thumb:


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Looking good.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers for the feedback guys. Funny thing is, when you first get the camera and take a few pics on auto, you think "what's the difference between this and my little 5mp point and shoot?". Then all of a sudden, a little play around with a few fireworks like this and i've realised just how much potential the camera has.


----------



## Stewlayzell (Jul 23, 2007)

Late at posting but those pictures are amazing ! 

Well done :thumb:


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Shiny said:


> Cheers for the feedback guys. Funny thing is, when you first get the camera and take a few pics on auto, you think "what's the difference between this and my little 5mp point and shoot?". Then all of a sudden, a little play around with a few fireworks like this and i've realised just how much potential the camera has.


i've tried this reasoning with the GF for my xmas present! but she's not having any of it :lol:


----------

